# taking pics of wood



## wood-junkie (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess this as good a place as another for "fyi" Two pics one shot in bright sun, the other in subdued light. If you did't have an a/b comparison you might say the subdued looks ok. Taking pics of wood is about the angle of the camera to the angle of the subject, kinda like shooting pool.
This was big walnut stump I slabbed, 2/3's of the top underground. One word of caution bright sun can be your friend or worst enemy.


----------



## wood-junkie (Jan 16, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> wood-junkie said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this as good a place as another for "fyi" Two pics one shot in bright sun, the other in subdued light. If you did't have an a/b comparison you might say the subdued looks ok. Taking pics of wood is about the angle of the camera to the angle of the subject, kinda like shooting pool.
> ...



I am not sure of the scale, give me some dimensions. Amazing! It is clear that you know how to paint with light. Good job.


----------



## wood-junkie (Jan 16, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> wood-junkie said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this as good a place as another for "fyi" Two pics one shot in bright sun, the other in subdued light. If you did't have an a/b comparison you might say the subdued looks ok. Taking pics of wood is about the angle of the camera to the angle of the subject, kinda like shooting pool.
> ...


----------

